# Dash Motor sports



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

I just took a peak at Dash Motor sports web site here is the URL http://www.dash-motorsports.com/ go to the online store button select same, it is listing a New Tjet Chassis coming soon! That is very good news.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow thanks for the update ! Are they 1/32 scale or HO?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't say tracy, but if it's got separate magnets, wouldn't it be a tjet?? I've never seen a 1/32 chassis, so I don't know how they're built. I was soooo tired last night, I screwed up when I asked Tom about them. I meant to say 9 tooth, or 14 tooth gear!! The supply of NOS chassis' are dwindling, so I'm hoping it's a 9 tooth.. I also hope they don't have problems like the thunder+ chassis did!!


joe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Yeah Slotter that was actually funny last night when you said that. I think you are right though it must be a t jet. I keep hearing those chassis are drying up to but I keep coming up with them on the bay . Just got three unused originals for 16.95 on the bay ! And another H/T guy on her has em for 10 or 11 bucks each ! PM me and I'll tell you who it is I think he may have wanted it to be a secret.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

*chassis*

Are the new chassis going to be the same size as the jl chassis? Or the same size as the auroa? thanks for the help in adv fcb


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's a mystery at this point. Until Dan or Tom spill the beans we can only speculate. What would be cool is if they came up with a adjustable sliding front axle assembly with a matching fudge factor built into the pinlocater/front post screw hole. This will accomodate the difference in length between the two and make custom installs way easier.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wish they had some pix.  rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Wish they had some pix.  rr


Wish I was Rich....If I had a Million Dollars...If I had a Million Dollars...I'd be Rich....oh dang.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Didn't you guys get the email?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

The one from Rich? nd


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The webste clearly says ita a T-jet also.

http://www.dash-motorsports.com/shopping/page6.html

If I recall correctly the email said Aurora T-jet direct replacement. My emails are on my desktop, so can't check it now.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

tjd241 said:


> The one from Rich? nd



From Dash Motor-Sports.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bobhch said:


> Wish I was Rich....If I had a Million Dollars...If I had a Million Dollars...I'd be Rich....oh dang.


Rich


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

What's it like Rich? Everybody wants to be you. Bet they're after your TYCOs! :hat:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

**Sung to Fiddler on the roof**



resinmonger said:


> What's it like Rich? Everybody wants to be you. Bet they're after your TYCOs! :hat:



I wish I was a rich man a - Tyco - do - be - do - be - dooooo...

and if I was a rich man I would race my Tycos a - do -be - do -be - doooo...

All I want is a cup of tea...

Someone who will race Tycos with me...

Wouldn't it be Wonderful???

Ooooooooooooooooh wouldn't it be wonderful....:wave:

Bob...the rain in Spain stays mainly on the plane...zilla


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Bob's been painting w/o a mask again!


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Dash motorsports, if I remember correctly, is going to make a copy of the Aurora slimline chassis. Slimlines are not as plentyfull as the T-Jet. Dash was considering making a T-Jet copy, but I think he had so much input +/-, he switched to the less controversial slimline chassis. I wouldn't be surprised if a Tyco chassis was in the works.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

BOY, OH, BOY!!!! I sure would like to see some Dash styled repops of old Tyco bodies, as well as some new stuff!!!!!!!!!!!

Rich


----------



## PumaT (Jul 17, 2008)

*Dash T-Jet Chassis -- gone?*

Did Dash give up on their T-Jet chassis? I noticed that there is no longer any mention of it on their Web Site.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I bought a couple recently from JAG Hobbies for 12.50 apiece. I talked to him on the phone and they are NOS with Hong Kong sticker. His shipping is not outrageous and they came within a few days even during the Christmas rush. I kinda wish I had kept them but they did make some cool presents.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

As long as they are not like the MMT+. I already have a few of those repaired with either original Aurora Arm' or gearplate assembly w/arm'.

Neal :dude:


----------

